# how do I endure 3 more months?



## HELP ME. (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a townhouse that is 500 yards from my current house (but it is through the woods and blocked by other houses). We are miserable right now. My townhouse is rented through 10.10.2009..... should I attempt to get my tenant to move? 

what can i do to endure 3 more months of an unloving relationship? I have posted other threads where I mention our "growing apart", "trust issues", etc.... I am going to attempt to be cordial but i don't see our marriage coming back (too much history of bull****).

anyway.... any advice on how I can pretend all is well for my kids sake for 3 full months? 

anyone know the rules on asking a tenant to move early?


----------



## D8zed (Mar 12, 2009)

Does the lease contain any language about terminating it? 60 day notice, for ex:?


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Depends on the lease you have and the language in it...I'm sure you could probably find something they have done that violates the terms and give them notice


----------



## Julie (Jun 1, 2009)

I know exactly what you are going through. I want to leave NOW. But I have decided it would be best for me to wait 2 -3 months before I leave. Mind you, I have been planning this for like a year now. So every day that goes by feels like an eternity. Every time I have to kiss him, have sex with him, hug him, compliment him... MAKES ME SICK! I know I can leave now. But in 2-3 more months I will have more $$ saved and ore debt paid off.... I will be better off.

Now, If you break their lease, depending on the wording. You may have to give them their Security and last months rent back... Not sure. Plus, you would not want someone coming to you saying, you've got 2 weeks to get out. It's just not right. 

They have been good tenants right? Let them know you are leaving your spouse and you will not be renewing their lease. You could possibly tell them their last months free (So you don't have to come up with the security deposit) and they have 3 months to find a new place. I am sure they would appreciate that.

Keep your head up. Start some extra curricular activities, work overtime, go to the gym, go out w/ your girlfriends, do something to keep you away from the house/him. Go for a Loooong bicycle ride... Walks.... You have made it this long, what's another 3 months?


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey, I've been hanging in here for 16 years, you SURELY can make it another few months!


----------



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

Just agree to live separatley under the same roof. Do your duties around the house like a job, and then go out.

Go out, not nessesarily drinking, but get out of the house as much as possible.


----------

